

Lulzsec: Have you been compromised? Check now - gkwelding
http://www.in-the-attic.co.uk/2011/06/18/lulzsec-have-you-been-compromised-check-now/

======
shib71
Really? I should give this person my email and password to find out if he
already has my email and password?

~~~
gkwelding
As I've stated several times, my site doesn't store any details like these, it
uses OpenInviter, they authenticate the credentials, pull back the list of
contacts, I process the list of contacts and check it against the database of
EXISTING hacked email addresses. The credentials you supply and the email
addresses I pull back are NOT stored anywhere.

Secondly, just to reiterate, I am not the original perpetrator of the hack. If
you do as I've said below, and as a comment on the original post and check my
blog and twitter account, you'll see that I am a respected member of the
development community, a family man and the CTO of a development company. So
please get your facts straight before accusing me of anything.

------
gkwelding
Ha, I can guarantee you it's not even close to being a trap. Look at my blog,
twitter feed anything, most certainly isn't a trap. The login box is for
finding your people in your contact list that have been compromised and uses
OpenInviter to return the list. If you want to see if you have been
compromised then simply do a search in the search box below the login box, no
need to enter details if you don't want to.

~~~
STHayden
as much as I'm sure it's not a trap it's still a pretty bad practice. In
theory your site could also get hacked and people could start collecting new
usernames and emails not in the database.

~~~
gkwelding
As I've stated several times, my site doesn't store any details like these, it
uses OpenInviter, they authenticate the credentials, pull back the list of
contacts, I process the list of contacts and check it against the database of
EXISTING hacked email addresses. The credentials you supply and the email
addresses I pull back are NOT stored anywhere.

------
gkwelding
The main reason I added the contacts list functionality is I noticed Lulzsec
recently posted a database dump of 25,000 users they preened from pron.com. I
thought it would be humorous to know which of your contact had been busted
looking at porn... ;)

------
flarg
"Just enter your email address and password below..."

------
hotdox
It's a trap!

~~~
netrus
It's great fun!

------
37prime
Sure, my password is: password

